
Show HN: liffect — CSS3 animation effects for lists - ahmb
http://ademilter.com/lab/liffect/
======
tfigment
Agreed pretty cool effects. Star Wars shifts the page slightly during the
effect on both Chrome and Firefox on Windows. Also no love for IE or my Nook
webkit browser but did fine on my Android ICS phone.

~~~
joshnh
The page shift can be fixed by using:

html { overflow-y: scroll; }

------
mkelley
Bookmarked, can we see a jquery plugin on github?

~~~
ahmb
Well, it does not really exist right now. Maybe I can do something later on.
Thanks for the idea.

------
pcwalton
Very nice: tasteful and performs great (GPU-accelerated in Gecko and others)
due to the use of CSS transforms.

------
callmevlad
Does anyone else notice that the "Bounce In" effect is horribly pixellated in
Chrome Canary? It's almost as if the scale effect is working with a much
smaller resolution original photo. Seems to work just fine in vanilla Chrome.

------
hnriot
It's good to see something like this have favorable response instead of the
usual whiners that don't like anything that slows down their image
consumption.

Great work and very neatly demo'd

------
ajanuary
The various zoom and bounce in effects seem to leave the image blurry in
Chrome 24.0.1312.2 dev OS X

------
modarts
Great work! Serves as an excellent reference implementation for me to learn
CSS transformations.

------
MojoJolo
This is an awesome work! Maybe a good substitute / improvement for the
overused image carousels.

------
jeffehobbs
Very cool project! nice work, keep it up. more effects!

~~~
ahmb
Thanks, up votes and tweets are appreciated.

------
ftwinnovations
Star Wars one is the best :) Bookmarked!

~~~
alpb
I loved the default one, it seems like Windows 8 metro dashboard icons'
loading animation.

------
chj
Great work! Love the transition effects.

------
BaconJuice
This is really cool. Thanks for sharing.

------
umutm
A good reference worth bookmarking.

------
alpb
Great job Adem, well done indeed.

------
ruggeri
Very nice! Fun!

------
dhaivatpandya
Awesome work!

~~~
ahmb
Thanks, up votes and tweets are appreciated. :)

------
chenster
Awesome!

